# Footjoy DNA shoes - spikes falling out



## gryffindor (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone else had this problem?

My lad was playing a 36 hole comp with some newish (4 weeks / 30 rounds old) Footjoy dna shoes.

He noticed about the fourth that 2 spikes had come off from the toe section of the left shoe. Continued playing the rounds and Sunday we went to the pro shop to get some more spikes. They told us that the fitting had worn down and that nothing could be done - the shoes were now useless.

Decided to take the shoes back to Silvermere (where we bought them) who were very understanding and switched them immediately for a new pair (not even much of a debate about it - big cheer for Silvermere) but they did tell us that if a spike comes off these things you should not walk another step in them as they will be damaged beyond repair - could be a long hop back to the clubhouse / can you pull out of a comp for a lost spike without penalty?

On another comp yesterday and the stud came out again. We had packed some spares and the tool in his bag so a quick 'puncture repair' and he was on his way

My thoughts are that this is likely to happen a lot. The fitting is a simple half twist / lock rather than a full screw in and the action of twisting the front foot seems to easily undo the cleat. 

So if you have these shoes beware and carry some spare spikes or it will be a very expensive round!


----------



## Siren (Aug 19, 2014)

im taking mine back to american golf and hoping for the same service today.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 19, 2014)

thats useful to know- mine are new and unworn (and rare) but think I'll just sell them


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Aug 19, 2014)

gryffindor said:



			Anyone else had this problem?

My lad was playing a 36 hole comp with some newish (4 weeks / 30 rounds old) Footjoy dna shoes.

He noticed about the fourth that 2 spikes had come off from the toe section of the left shoe.
		
Click to expand...

I've worn mine for around 6 rounds now, a while they are arguably the most comfy shoes I've owned, I too lost a front toe spike at the weekend, hoping it's not a worn down fitting as well.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Aug 19, 2014)

Cheers for the heads up, friend has just bought a pair will let him know


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 19, 2014)

I had similar issues with my pumas and adidas changed the missing spikes to champ Zarma on recommendation and have had no issues since.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 19, 2014)

I had the same issue with my DNA's, which were the prototype pairs, so got them sent back and another pair sent out.  I have still lost a couple of these as well, but apparently, according to the guys in our pro shop, FJ have made small adjustments to the PINS system which holds the spikes in place, and they are a lot better


----------



## gryffindor (Aug 19, 2014)

Thinking logically, this should be a serious problem for a left hander since their turning force on the spike will be anti-clockwise, therefore undoing the spike with every shot - at last, a real reason to get left handed shoes (to match my left handed custom fit tees )


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 19, 2014)

Not had this problem as yet with my DNA's, worn them now for about 10 rounds.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 19, 2014)

I've worn mine at least twice a week since April and haven't had a problem with the spikes.


----------



## BTatHome (Aug 19, 2014)

It was reported as soon as they came out, and it appears to be continuing even after FJ have mentioned they changed the spikes (in fact I read on one forum that FJ wee sending new spikes out to those that complained).


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 19, 2014)

Had mine for 4 months. Not had this problem.


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've not had any problem with the spikes in mine, but the leather on both is starting to split along the instep and I've been told this is another common problem with these shoes. The split is right where the leather upper meets the sole.

Will be going back to the shop when I get back from holiday as the leather should not split after about 8 rounds all in dry weather. I really hope it's an isolated problem though as I love these shoes and want to just exchange them for another pair rather than looking for something else.


----------



## vkurup (Aug 20, 2014)

(not yet) had a spike issue, but will check the shoe again.  

However, I find the DNA does slip when you play in wet conditions.  It is perhaps the best dry weather shoe I have had, but when it get wet out there, it does slip during the swing.  I think this is down to all the garbage the base of the shoe picks up as you walk around. (or is it just me)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad I held off getting a pair. Seems a lot of issues with splitting and now these spikes coming out and the thread being ruined. Stick to my dryjoys and Icons I think


----------

